# One Step cleanser vs C-Brite cleanser



## Rockne (Aug 3, 2011)

I have been using one step which is an oxygen cleanser (sanitizer) but the nearest wine store to me doesn't sell it. They sell C-Brite cleanser (sanitizer) which is a chlorine based cleanser. The bleach in C-brite scares me a little. Any opinions on either of these? Which is better to use? I use it for sanitzing bottles also. Both are no rinse products. Both are sanitizers but not labeled so because of the extra cost to do so for Gov regulations.


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 3, 2011)

You should not be using C-Brite for any winemaking. B-Brite is OK, but your right, C-Brite is an active chlorine based preparation. Wine and Chlorine are a bad combination. 

Many of us use Oxy-Clean or some cheaper generic version that you can buy in the 3lb buckets.


----------



## Rockne (Aug 3, 2011)

Is one step ok then? Without rinsing bottles?


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 3, 2011)

You should be fine without rinsing as long as it is mixed per directions. I myself use the generic OxyClean stuff and I rinse afterwards with clean tap water, let dry on the bottle tree and then sanitize with sulfite solution just before bottling.


----------



## robie (Aug 3, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> You should be fine without rinsing as long as it is mixed per directions. I myself use the generic OxyClean stuff and I rinse afterwards with clean tap water, let dry on the bottle tree and then sanitize with sulfite solution just before bottling.



I agree. I also agree that you should not use a chlorine based product for wine making. The LHBS should know that and not even try to sell it to you.


----------

